# How to tell a male Occelated Skink from a female.



## laura2481 (Apr 19, 2009)

Once Coleen had been identified a little reading around led me to a site which details how to tell your boy Occelated Skink from your females.

Apparently this is easier in Occelated skinks than in other skinks as their markings are quite different. 

The site can be found here: introduction

This is what the site has to say about sexing the lizards:


> Sexing: Unusually for skink species the sexes of the adult Occelated Skink are easy to tell apart. The combined method of males exhibiting a darker colouration around the eyes and face on the males, the scales of their back show an eyed patterning, Females may show a less distinct eyed scale pattern to the back scales, and head size, the males having larger heads.


This is a picture of a male:









This is a female:










As you can see she is much paler around the eyes and face.

Here is Coleen again: 









As you can see, she does not have the dark pattern around the eyes and face.


----------

